# House for rent?



## LauraTom (Oct 26, 2018)

Any house for rent near Toronto?


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes there are some.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Earl said:


> Yes there are some.


Good of you to come to the rescue Earl :chuncky:
I was pretty sure they had houses, but wasn't sure if there were any for rent :smiley_simmons:


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

It all depends on where you consider to be 'near' Toronto. I would have to have a specific distance defined before I would feel confident in giving a yes or no answer. I don't know how Earl can be so positive. :rolleyes2:


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Dwelly shows more than a few rentals:
View attachment 19076


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Does it rain in Toronto? A troll wants to know.


----------



## Kher-Spade (Oct 6, 2016)

kcowan said:


> Does it rain in Toronto? A troll wants to know.


Nope. Only snow.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

BestRealtor said:


> My family bought a house in Mississauga from this Ms Ria Bharti , one of the best realtors out there. The customer service
> was amazing and she was always there to assist in case we had any questions or needed any help. Please contact her if you plan on buying
> any house, apartment or condo. Ms Ria Bharti's contact information , If you want to rent a house, please contact her
> 
> Phone Number 416-568-5548


I can tell from your "BestRealtpr" handle that you have no personal interest in touting Ms. Bharti. Just doing a friend a favour, right? A big favour, coming here and spamming as many threads as you can within an hour. I would hope no one on this board would give you or Ms. Bharti (assuming you are not one and the same) anything other than a kick in the butt.

P.S.: Welcome to the forum. Now get lost.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Mukhang, I'm hoping you report such posts as spam as well (small triangle in lower left). I have. They (should) get removed eventually.

Meanwhile, I have family in both Burlington and Mississauga - one buying, one considering selling. I have emailed them today to ask that they absolutely DO NOT go near Ria Bharti or Remax Gold Realty in Mississauga - that she and her office are possibly *not reputable* to deal with. Perhaps the poster should consider more carefully how they choose to promote. The internet can be a double edged sword in that regard.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

is NL .."near" enough....?


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

OMO, thanks for that. I was unaware of the function of the triangle. Never paid any attention. Happy to report the likes of the post under discussion as spam. I really get annoyed by those who would seek to subvert a forum such as this for their own free advertising purposes.


----------

